# Equalizer Brand Hitch Problems



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a Equalizer 4 point hitch, it is very noisy but i can live with that, but the hitch L brackets that bolt on the frame rails keep coming loose and bending the L pins, I contacted Equalizer support and was told to check the clearance under the frame where L brackets cloam onto frame rail, there should not be any clearence there per Equalizer, if so put some type of shim into there to close the gap. Has anyone had any problem similuar to this? after each trip the bracket come loose after being torqued to proper specs. My longest trip this season has been 200 miles down to 30 miles.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

here are Pictures


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Danny - I too have the 4-point Equalizer hitch. Your question led me to this site: Equalizer Hitch Retro-fix It seems like I may do this just for my piece if mind. I have noticed a little movement of the L-brackets and have adjusted them back in place once in the 13,000 miles traveled with this setup. I do check bolt torque occasionally and it seems to remain constant. I seldom back my trailer with the bars in place. Side torque is extreme when backing at acute angles. It just seems prudent to not get into extreme angles with the bars in place. Good luck friend.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been using the same Equalizer for five years on two different Outbacks without issue. Based only on your pictures my guess would be that you have too few washers installed in the hitch head. To me it looks like you have too much up load on the L-pins which not only bends the pins and also causes enough friction on the pins to drag the brackets with them. How many washers are you using? Would it be possible for you to add some pictures that show the entire hitch setup with the head, bars and brackets in one image? That might help in the diagnosis.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have 5 washers on the pin, will put hitch back together and hook up truck tomorrow thanks everyone


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Leedek, I read the post on the link you posted, no pictures, I don't want to Drill the Frame and Definetly won't be welding the brackets to frame, thanks for input


----------

